# Singer machine 25/05



## New Mexican (Jul 12, 2004)

I have the opportunity to obtain one of these and I was wondering if anyone knows if it's a good one.

Cannot find it on the web. It's prob circa 1970's'ish


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Can't find it. The model number is on the front of the machine, just under the Singer name.


----------

